# Help me spend my money



## fsu_dan17 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am in the market for a new camera to replace my aging 20D. My wife is tired of me wasting money renting the 5DmkII. I have the green light to spend around $3000. My intial instincts are to get the 5DmkII because I like it and have used it several times but I want to get the most for my money. I am worried though that I might be doing the same thing I did when I got the 20D which is buying a camera right before the replacement came out. I would like to get another L lens but my main priority is a new body. Should I get the 5DII or wait for the III/X? Should I think about the 7D? Any and all ideas are welcome.
Here is what I currently have:
50mm f1.4
85mm f1.8
17-40mm L f4
70-200 f4
100mm Macro f2.8


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2012)

You've got a decent set of lenses (assuming you don't shoot wildlife), although the 24-105 would be a better general purpose zoom for FF. Assuming you're not in a huge rush, I'd say wait for a month or two to see what Canon announces. Then, if the 5D-whatever + 24-105 kit fits your budget, jump. If your 20D suddenly dies, the 5DII would still be a great camera.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> You've got a decent set of lenses (assuming you don't shoot wildlife), although the 24-105 would be a better general purpose zoom for FF. Assuming you're not in a huge rush, I'd say wait for a month or two to see what Canon announces. Then, if the 5D-whatever + 24-105 kit fits your budget, jump. If your 20D suddenly dies, the 5DII would still be a great camera.



Unfortunately, again after having read what Neuro has written, I have to say, there is nothing more to say


----------



## alipaulphotography (Feb 16, 2012)

Totally depends on your needs.

If you need only video - 7D/60D
If you need reach and great autofocus - 7D
If you need shallow depth of field for portraits - 5D original
If you need Low light performance, megapixels, shallow depth of field and video - 5D MkII
If you need great autofocus, low light performance and a pro build body - 1DIV

Or wait a month and see what the 5D MKIII has to offer.

Of course these are very brief overviews, but google works wonders.


----------



## 00Q (Feb 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> You've got a decent set of lenses (assuming you don't shoot wildlife), although the 24-105 would be a better general purpose zoom for FF. Assuming you're not in a huge rush, I'd say wait for a month or two to see what Canon announces. Then, if the 5D-whatever + 24-105 kit fits your budget, jump. If your 20D suddenly dies, the 5DII would still be a great camera.



+1

nothing more to add here


----------



## mistabernie (Feb 16, 2012)

The only thing I would think to add here is that the 5Dii is still going to be plenty of body for most people once the new camera comes out (especially if, as it's being reported, it's going to remain part of Canon's lineup). If that ends up being the case, I wouldn't be surprised if the prices on the 5Dii & kits actually start _rising_ after the announcement of the 5D3/X/whatever it is that's being announced hopefully in ~12 days). 

The way I see it, if the announcement incoming _isn't_ the next 5D, then it's an entirely new body, which depending on features could see it priced out higher than expected on the 5D replacement. This would inflate demand on the 5Diis and likely result in the previously mentioned higher prices. Obviously, I'm no expert and this is only speculation, but I honestly wouldn't expect to see prices getting all that much better after the impending announcements, whatever they may be.


----------



## Reid_design (Feb 16, 2012)

It seems your in a similar position to me. I was looking more at the 7D since I need the higher continuous shooting, but the thing I keep coming back to is do i want a FF sensor or crop? Being now so used to the crop sensor on my rebel i wonder if i would miss the extra 1.6 extra reach should I switch to a FF. I know that my 50mm f/1.4 is going to love the FF especially for portraits. From your selection of lenses it sounds to me like you would also love what a FF would do for DoF...

Let us know what you end up deciding!


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 17, 2012)

Neuro has it covered... I'd bypass the 7D if I were you.


----------



## michi (Feb 17, 2012)

Normally I would say don't wait, just buy what you want now and make the most of it. However, seeing that there may be a new camera announced very soon, I actually would wait to see what Canon comes up with. If anything, you may get a 5D II cheaper if they drop the price on it or even get a great used one.

As to which one to get, if you have been renting the 5DII and like it, I don't see why you should get the 7D. I have both. I think the 7D is a great camera and it seems a little more thought through when it comes to how to use menus and other small things and such. But I like the shots from the 5D II better. I love the shallow depth of field and have been missing that since the crop DSLR's. Autofocus on the 5DII works fine for me, but I really don't do action shots and mostly use the center focus point anyway.


----------

